Ask HN: What would be the cons of exterminating all Aedes aegypti mosquitos? - crypto-jeronimo
======
mimixco
As someone who worked hard to stop GMO mosquitoes in the US's first test
(proposed for Key West, Florida) and watched Intrexon/Oxitec nearly bankrupt
itself trying, I can tell you it's not going to happen. Some folks like to
say, "Nature finds a way."

The most effective way to prevent mosquitoes is still what we call "boots on
the ground," eliminating their fresh water supplies. The Cayman Islands'
highly publicized test of GMO mosquitoes was a complete failure.

~~~
crypto-jeronimo
Thanks for the answer! The question was a bit more general though - not only
pertaining to the GM-related side.

------
hahabrew
[https://www.thoughtco.com/why-it-matters-when-species-go-
ext...](https://www.thoughtco.com/why-it-matters-when-species-go-
extinct-1182006)

just one reference, it comes with breadcrumbs tho. the way an ecosystem
persists, is like a standing wave. a small change can initiate a large degree
of enharmonic disorder

